# Vet Bed



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Can you put Vet Bed in the Washing Machine? I have washed it before but I put some in the wash today as it was dirty and it's come out all weird this time. I bought it at a different place to the other Vet Bed I have.  Just wondered what everyone else did? :thumbsup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

All our vet bed goes in the washing machine and no probs


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

may have a dodgy bit i think


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Some of mine went dodgy aswell when it came out the washer - i keep it for a just in case and thats all now lol xx


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

how do you mean, all weird?

I always wash my vetbed in the machine, usually on 40 deg but it's fine to do it at 60. It's best to use fabric conditioner and then give it a brush with a slicker brush before hanging to dry or putting in tumble dryer.

QUOTE=Biawhiska;354719]Can you put Vet Bed in the Washing Machine? I have washed it before but I put some in the wash today as it was dirty and it's come out all weird this time. I bought it at a different place to the other Vet Bed I have.  Just wondered what everyone else did? :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes i have washed it at 40 before etc who you say but the piece i washed yesterday i'd not had long and well all the fluff on top kind of disintergrated and has dissapeard leaving mainly the backing and filling my washing machine with the top bit! Chucked it out and given my washing machine a good clean and now washing the cat blankets so just hope it's not broken the machine, :crazy: bit hard to describe how it went really.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

yes vet bed can go in the washer but it will begin to 'pill' up a bit over time. you can brush it with a wire brush when it's wet or you can just live with it. some of the cheaper brands will go really thin as well over time. but all vet bed is washable, that was sorta what it was made for!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I've always washed mine in the machine at 40 deg on synthetic setting, then spun on a reasonably gentle spin cycle and put on the clothes horse to dry. They do tend to bobble rather badly when they get older but can still be used as a standby. 

Never had a problem with it disintegrating in the wash though - that may be a bad batch??? 

Hope your machine is going to be ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

If you brush it after each wash, (before drying) you'll find it comes up almost like new 

i heard this tip on another group and it really does work.



Rraa said:


> I've always washed mine in the machine at 40 deg on synthetic setting, then spun on a reasonably gentle spin cycle and put on the clothes horse to dry. They do tend to bobble rather badly when they get older but can still be used as a standby.
> 
> Never had a problem with it disintegrating in the wash though - that may be a bad batch???
> 
> Hope your machine is going to be ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> If you brush it after each wash, (before drying) you'll find it comes up almost like new
> 
> i heard this tip on another group and it really does work.


*Yes, it does. I do it with mine, i've had for a year or so now, it's as good as new each time*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes i usually do brush it, this time there was nothing to brush, lol.. machine is ok :cornut:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, haha, thats not good, lol*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> yes i usually do brush it, this time there was nothing to brush, lol.. machine is ok :cornut:


was it the VETBED brand? or just a another type of vetbedding? shame it went to nothing!!! :yikes: maybe send it back or contact the seller. :thumbdown:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> yes i usually do brush it, this time there was nothing to brush, lol.. machine is ok :cornut:


LOL, mine wasn't that bad - hence kept it for a just in case - but definitely wasn't brilliant after x

can't remember now if it was the brand VetBed or not - labels kinda gone off it now lol xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ive always washed mine on a hot wash no probs,it lasts for ages. there are alot selling vetbedding , but its no wear near as good as the proper stuff.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Ive always washed mine on a hot wash no probs,it lasts for ages. there are alot selling vetbedding , but its no wear near as good as the proper stuff.


I agree with that Jen - made the mistake of getting a cheaper similar form of bedding and it started bobbling really quick, went thin and lank and thank goodness it was not a very large piece. Sometimes its worth paying a little extra for the 'genuine article'.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Rraa said:


> I agree with that Jen - made the mistake of getting a cheaper similar form of bedding and it started bobbling really quick, went thin and lank and thank goodness it was not a very large piece. Sometimes its worth paying a little extra for the 'genuine article'.


Definatly, iff you buy the end of roll its just as cheap as the fake stuff any way. I only brush the white piece for showing, i dont bother with the rest, the cats dont seem to mind lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

no this wasn't the proper vet bed just a white piece i picked up at a show ages ago now.


----------

